
Show HN: Unofficial .NET SDK for the Anki Vector Robot - wvenable
https://github.com/codaris/Anki.Vector.SDK
======
wvenable
This SDK is for the Anki Vector robot ([https://www.anki.com/en-
us/vector](https://www.anki.com/en-us/vector)). The company is shut down now
but a team has been working hard to find an exploit and root vector. If you
have interest in hacking and exploiting Linux/Android devices, the Project
Victor team could use your help ([https://www.project-
victor.org/](https://www.project-victor.org/)).

I have been working on this .NET SDK for the last 10 months. It's build by
both porting the original Python SDK and reverse engineering some of Vector's
interfaces.

I decided in late November that I would try and release all my Vector software
by the beginning of December regardless of whether it was finished. And that
was strangely motivating and created a whole new set of projects!

In addition to the SDK, I've also released a few tools for Anki Vector and a
whole ugly website dedicated to my projects:

[https://www.weekendrobot.com](https://www.weekendrobot.com)

